# Man, I love this gun!



## SFW (Jan 16, 2008)

Took the P228 out for a "heavy" range session this afternoon. I shot 500 rounds over the course of two hours. The pictures below are the last target I sent down the range. I was getting fatigued, so some of the groups are looser than I would like them to be, but over all not too bad. The target was between 20 and 25 yards out.


















I simply cannot sing enough praises over this gun. It is hands down the most accurate pistol that I own. I should mention that the "4s" were done strong hand only.


----------

